# Purina Gourmet



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Betty has only been with us for a month now, and at first we just tried her with standard cat food. I didn't realise how relatively poor the standard cat foods were.

Now I've tried Betty with both Catz Finefood (I got a trial variety pack), and she doesn't like any of them so far, same with a variety pack of Grantapet. She's not generally a fussy cat, until I tried her with these.

She LOVES any of the Purina Gourmet (at the minute). Especially the pate's. Luckily, they are "complete". However, are they any good? Are they considered a "better" brand, like the Grantapet, etc.

This week, I also found out she's not a young cat, like I thought she was, and in fact, she's 11! I've ordered some Animonda Senior for her today, just a couple of varieties, to see if she likes them. 
Obviously, I'll keep trying her with the other variates I bought her until they run out, but is it actually worth buying senior?

I don't want to give her _too much_ variety, as I don't want to turn her into a fickle cat, but I want her to have good_ quality. _ (In fact, the Animonda Senior is the last "premium" on-line one I'm going to try, as there is no point if she doesn't like it).

The Purina Gourmet do do a senior range,(but I've not tried the senior range yet) so ideally I would want to stick to that, as she licks every last scrap off the plate. But obviously I do have concerns about the quality.

(I have tried her with other cheaper foods and she does like them, but reading about them, they do look poor quality, so I'm not going to give her those).

Sorry for all the questions, but she's my first cat in twenty years (because of allergies), and because she's had a rough time recently, I want to her last few years to be utterly perfect for her.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

To be blunt, Gourmet is a bit rubbish. I posted this thread last night about my cat after NOT feeding her Gourmet for 3 weeks:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/princess-silkiness.422853/

I tend to find the 'Kitten' & 'Senior' foods to be unneccesary & overpriced if you are feeding a decent quality food to begin with. The Senior selection may be a bit lower in protein - with a view towards protecting their kidneys - but, in actual fact, senior cats need the protein just as much as younger cats because loss of muscle mass becomes more common in the older cat. Also, the kidneys do better with higher protein but, if this is a concern, speak with your vet about adding a phosphorus binder to the food which could help protect them.

If you are trying for an unfussy cat, then the more variety you offer, the better it will be. I rotate about 6 different brands with my lot and often chuck in some others just to keep them open-minded about what they are eating. The fewer brands & flavours you offer, the more likely your cat could become fussy about new options. This makes your life much harder should any of the preferred foods either be discontinued or the recipes are changed.

Regards the quality - you are definitely on the right track with your Zooplus options. The Happy Kitty Company also stock some good varieties which she may find appealling.

Little tips to help her adapt to the new food would include sprinking a couple of crushed dry kibbles over the top or adding a splash of hot water to enhance the smell. The latter also has the benefit of putting more fluid in her which is never a bad thing.

I hope some of this is helpful.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

My Oscar is a fussy cat (and it's looking like Daisy, age 9 weeks, is going to be the same) whilst my others will eat anything. I managed to get Oscar onto the good stuff by sheer perseverance - plus a little help from Thrive chicken treats sprinkled onto the top of the brands he didn't like. He now eats everything the others do and I rotate a whole bunch of brands like MoggyBaby - I give Bozita, Smila, Feringa (a real favourite), Grau, Animonda and a little Applaws. I still often need to sprinkle the Thrive onto Ozzy's - I think he's crafty and waits for it now but he eats every bit. I'm going to have a battle with Daisy.

I recently tried Lily's kitchen and most of them won't touch it but I'm persevering as it's a good brand (and I have a multipack!)


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

MoggyBaby said:


> To be blunt, Gourmet is a bit rubbish. I posted this thread last night about my cat after NOT feeding her Gourmet for 3 weeks:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/princess-silkiness.422853/
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the bluntness.

She's actually not that fussy, so far she has eaten _almost_ everything we've given her. It's only the premium ones that she's refused, so far. It's just people have different opinions. One person on here said that t_oo much variety_ would make a cat fussy.

She's made so much progress and looks so much healthier since we've had her, but she wasn't in the best of health when we got her, and I think she was grateful for anything we gave her. I don't want to keep trying the new varieties if she simply keeps refusing them. I don't mind the expense (as long as it doesn't get ridiculous), I just don't want to upset her, or turn her into a cat who has food issues.
Is the gourmet range really_ that bad_? It's just she loves it. I'm off this week at work, so have time to "experiment" with her, but I'm back at work next week, and I don't want to leave her all day with food she doesn't like.

.......She's just refused another variety of the granta pet.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I suppose I could mix some of the grantapet with the gourmet.


Why is the gourmet so bad? Is it bulked up with grain and poor/low protein?

I'm not doubting what people on here say, some people seem very well informed and have a lot of knowledge, but she's putting on weight (she was very thin), her coat is glossier, and her eyes are brighter, and she has more energy. Surely we must be doing something right?

I will keep trying her with the grantapet and catz fine food, as I do have several varieties, it might be just that we haven't found the one she likes yet.

Sorry, I know I sound indecisive about her diet (I am), it's just because of the terrible state she was in when she first came, I just want the best for her, in health as well as enjoyment in her eating.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

For what it's worth, I've tried just about every food on the market with my trio, including raw (which only Biba will eat, in small doses) - they all like different things, and over time I've sussed who will eat what, and which ones each will flatly refuse. Mine each like a bit of variety, albeit each with different preferences, and I've recently stopped stressing over whether they're all eating the absolute 'best' brands in terms of analytical constituents all of the time. 

I think it's certainly worth encouraging them to eat the better quality brands, but if your girl seems healthy and happy, is well loved and cared for, and is peeing and pooing well etc, then personally, I wouldn't worry too much if she prefers Gourmet to GranataPet or similar. There are some very knowledgable people on the forum when it comes to nutrition, and some strong advocates of raw v wet v dry etc, and it's definitely worth hearing the different opinions, and trying things out for yourself. 

I also know some people who've fed their cats what many on the forum would regard as rubbish, and the cats have seemed very healthy and lived to a ripe old age. Similar to people I guess! 

Good luck!  I'm guessing Betty is the little beauty in your avatar? I love tabbies. X


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gourmet has grains and cheap fillers in it which the better foods from Zooplus don't. Cats are physically not designed to eat these kinds of carbohydrates and they can cause health issues later in life. That said, however, the most important fact is that your cat must eat. And if it should happen that Gourmet turns out to be the only thing she'll give the time of day to, then so be it. Don't beat yourself up about it. You know you have tried to give her better stuff, it's not your fault if she refuses it.

By all means try mixing the Gourmet with the Grantapet etc. This method is recommended when changing a cat over from one specific food type to another to help prevent bad tummies. I'd suggest you go Gourmet heavy to begin with, with just a little Grantapet and then slowly, over a week or two, change the ratio until there is no Gourmet in the bowl. Try not to give her too many different brands to begin with as this can be a bit confusing but, as time goes by, keep adding in something new. Usually, once you can get them eating a couple of the Zooplus options, it's not too difficult to get them eating the others. Except for the brands they don't like!!! (Moggybaby thinks on the 6 tins of Bozita taking up space in the cupboard!! ) You can also try her with a wee bit of raw food - maybe a chicken wing every other day. See if she likes a bit of that.

Also keep in mind that Betty has only been with you a month and she is still settling into her new life so lots of different foods to eat is yet another new 'thing' for her to process and adapt to. Don't stress over it, be chilled and, as you relax, so will she.

After all, if you read my thread about Moo Moo, you will see it has taken me over 3 years to get her to eat the ZP diet!!!! :Woot

ETA: Another wee thing to consider is the location of where you are feeding. Cats sometimes have places they prefer over where we would like them to eat!! I have found that MooMoo eats better if I put her food up on the arm of the sofa or on the bed.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

MoggyBaby said:


> Gourmet has grains and cheap fillers in it which the better foods from Zooplus don't. Cats are physically not designed to eat these kinds of carbohydrates and they can cause health issues later in life..


That's the thing, cats are complete carnivores! I don't get it why they have to put a load of carbs in when they don't need it. Well, I know why, it's because it's cheaper!



MinkyMadam said:


> For what it's worth, I've tried just about every food on the market with my trio, including raw (which only Biba will eat, in small doses) - they all like different things, and over time I've sussed who will eat what, and which ones each will flatly refuse. Mine each like a bit of variety, albeit each with different preferences, and I've recently stopped stressing over whether they're all eating the absolute 'best' brands in terms of analytical constituents all of the time.
> 
> I think it's certainly worth encouraging them to eat the better quality brands, but if your girl seems healthy and happy, is well loved and cared for, and is peeing and pooing well etc, then personally, I wouldn't worry too much if she prefers Gourmet to GranataPet or similar. T
> I also know some people who've fed their cats what many on the forum would regard as rubbish, and the cats have seemed very healthy and lived to a ripe old age. Similar to people I guess!
> ...


That's the thing, she's looking better, and poops fine. Yes, that IS her in my avatar, she's gorgeous. x


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

MoggyBaby said:


> By all means try mixing the Gourmet with the Grantapet etc. This method is recommended when changing a cat over from one specific food type to another to help prevent bad tummies. I'd suggest you go Gourmet heavy to begin with, with just a little Grantapet and then slowly, over a week or two, change the ratio until there is no Gourmet in the bowl. Try not to give her too many different brands to begin with as this can be a bit confusing but, as time goes by, keep adding in something new. Usually, once you can get them eating a couple of the Zooplus options, it's not too difficult to get them eating the others. Except for the brands they don't like!!! (Moggybaby thinks on the 6 tins of Bozita taking up space in the cupboard!! ) You can also try her with a wee bit of raw food - maybe a chicken wing every other day. See if she likes a bit of that.
> .


Yeah, I might just add it bit by bit and see how she is. I also like to give her fresh cooked chicken once or twice a week, plus I've started giving her oily fish once a week. She's quite happy with that.



MoggyBaby said:


> Also keep in mind that Betty has only been with you a month and she is still settling into her new life so lots of different foods to eat is yet another new 'thing' for her to process and adapt to. Don't stress over it, be chilled and, as you relax, so will she.
> .


That cat couldn't be any more relaxed if she tried! She's so contented. She seems happy as long as _something_ is down for her, as she is getting more relaxed now and starting to graze, rather than scoff. TBH, I'm just putting down the good stuff, and if she eats it, she eats it. If she doesn't she doesn't.

Thanks, everyone, for your ideas. xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with MB, the important thing is for Betty to eat, and if Gourmet is the only food she will eat at present, then so be it. Plenty of time to experiment with different makes and flavours as time goes on.  I am _still _working on getting one of my cats to eat a better quality diet after 2 years! I look upon it as a work in progress 

Have you considered adding some fresh meat to Betty's diet a couple of times a week? Either cooked or raw, e.g. chicken, turkey, or cheap cuts of pork of lamb. The extra protein will help build her muscle mass.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've just looked up Gourmet and cannot find grains in the list of ingredients 
However it does contain sugar!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

As others have said, don't get stressed about the food issue and never feel that you are doing anything less than the best for her. Right now you want her to fatten up and settle so if she wont eat the premium foods I would tuck them away in a cupboard fr a while....if you do open a tin then you can freeze the leftovers in those tiny tupperware pots sold for baby food rather then throwing it away. 
If she settles on a diet of Gourmet with added meals of tinned fish and cooked chicken then she wont be doing too badly at all IMO.
Oh and one more thing....11 isn't old! Ok not in the first flush of youth, but she has plenty of good years in her yet.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

As others have said try not to stress over what you are feeding her as you seem to be chopping and changing between quite a few different foods. Alot of cat owners will only feed their cats Sheba, this isn't the best food to feed their cats but is alot better than dry food. If your cat will only eat gourmet cat food let her settle on this otherwise she may well get confused. I understand that you are trying to give her quite alot of different foods but there is plenty of time to do this. I would just feed one variety of food for now regardless of how bad or good it is if she was my cat so she has time to settle. You will find she will get very fussy if you keep changing her food every day and may stop eating completely in protest (I am of course only speaking from experience) every cat is different though.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I wonder whether it might be that if Betty has previously been eating the not so high quality foods then she probably isn't used to the high quality "pate-style" consistency of the zooplus varieties? Granatapet is a really good quality food if you can get her to like it as part of her rotation, and I agree with @MoggyBaby that mixing it in with her gourmet, going gourmet-heavy to start with and gradually upping the ratio of Granatapet.

If she has previously been not too fussy with flavours, then you could maybe try something like Miamor Royale in Jelly or Miamor mild meal (little trays). My cats eat a good quality rotation (Granatapet/Animonda/Feringa/Catz FF/Grau) but they still have the odd Felix As Good As it Looks pouch thrown in now and again, as well as some cooked chicken and fish - tonight they had a fillet of steamed salmon between them as a treat. As previous posters have said, it's better if she eats good quality, but better still that she eats full stop xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

chillminx said:


> I agree with MB, the important thing is for Betty to eat, and if Gourmet is the only food she will eat at present, then so be it. Plenty of time to experiment with different makes and flavours as time goes on.  I am _still _working on getting one of my cats to eat a better quality diet after 2 years! I look upon it as a work in progress
> 
> Have you considered adding some fresh meat to Betty's diet a couple of times a week? Either cooked or raw, e.g. chicken, turkey, or cheap cuts of pork of lamb. The extra protein will help build her muscle mass.


She doesn't seem to like raw meat, I've tried minced raw beef as well as cooked and she likes neither. I've tried raw and cooked partridge (which is similar to rabbit), and she doesn't like that.
She does LOVE fresh cooked chicken, so I have been adding that into her diet as well. I might start adding it more often. She also likes ham as a treat, but I'm reluctant to give her that due to the salt content.



moggie14 said:


> I've just looked up Gourmet and cannot find grains in the list of ingredients
> However it does contain sugar!


Sugar!? WHY? I heard cats can't even taste sugar, anyway!



Paddypaws said:


> As others have said, don't get stressed about the food issue and never feel that you are doing anything less than the best for her. Right now you want her to fatten up and settle so if she wont eat the premium foods I would tuck them away in a cupboard fr a while....if you do open a tin then you can freeze the leftovers in those tiny tupperware pots sold for baby food rather then throwing it away.
> If she settles on a diet of Gourmet with added meals of tinned fish and cooked chicken then she wont be doing too badly at all IMO.
> Oh and one more thing....11 isn't old! Ok not in the first flush of youth, but she has plenty of good years in her yet.


I've just added a bit of goose fat to her tea, and she seemed to like that. 
I might just keep adding bits of the premium stuff here and there in with her Gourmet (she also likes Sheba), but not push it too much, and add more fresh chicken to her diet. As you say, she won't be doing too bad with that.
Is fresh fish good for cats? I've got some fish fillets in the fridge I could give her as well.

No, 11 is not old, _old. _Past her youth, though. My mum's cat, Shadow, is 20! It's just a shock that, after thinking she was a lot younger, finding out she's 11.

I don't know why I'm worrying about her diet for, because she's looking brighter every day. It's been almost a visible transformation in her health and well-being. I'm worrying about nothing. She's happy.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I've just looked up Gourmet and cannot find grains in the list of ingredients
> However it does contain sugar!


They don't list it specifically as a cereal but it would usually fall into the 'derivatives of a vegetable origin' which Is listed, I nearly gave it to Tilda the other day until I looked it up. It annoys me when they list things so vaguely - it could be anything.

@Jackie C - repeating what everyone else has said don't worry too much, I got myself in a bit of a state recently trying to get my fussy old man onto a better diet, he was having none of it . He'll eat healthy food for lunch & supper & I add in cooked chicken & salmon through the week so it's not too horrendous.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Matrod said:


> They don't list it specifically as a cereal but it would usually fall into the 'derivatives of a vegetable origin' which Is listed, I nearly gave it to Tilda the other day until I looked it up. It annoys me when they list things so vaguely - it could be anything.
> 
> @Jackie C - repeating what everyone else has said don't worry too much, I got myself in a bit of a state recently trying to get my fussy old man onto a better diet, he was having none of it . He'll eat healthy food for lunch & supper & I add in cooked chicken & salmon through the week so it's not too horrendous.


Thanks. I've decided to feed her what she likes, then just add fresh chicken and oily fish a couple of times a week, as she LOVES those anyway. As long as she can get the vitamins and minerals she needs from complete cat food, I can just give her the extra protein. She won't complain!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Well, she doesn't look like she's worrying too much, does she?


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

She's lovely!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi @Jackie C 
Just keep doing what you're doing. I have one who is an absolute dream to feed and another who is a right fussy pants! At the moment all I can get Daisy to eat is animonda rafine soupe, animonda vom feinstein trays and Felix! It's not ideal but it's wet and she will eat it. Sugar is the crux of my problem with Daisy as she has a sweet tooth and Felix has quite a lot in it.
Ernie will eat all the patè foods from zooplus quite happily and without hesitation. I know a lot of friends who don't use forums who feed their cats on tesco wet pouches and think nothing of it so don't worry too much


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

daisysmama said:


> Hi @Jackie C
> Just keep doing what you're doing. I have one who is an absolute dream to feed and another who is a right fussy pants! At the moment all I can get Daisy to eat is animonda rafine soupe, animonda vom feinstein trays and Felix! It's not ideal but it's wet and she will eat it. Sugar is the crux of my problem with Daisy as she has a sweet tooth and Felix has quite a lot in it.
> Ernie will eat all the patè foods from zooplus quite happily and without hesitation. I know a lot of friends who don't use forums who feed their cats on tesco wet pouches and think nothing of it so don't worry too much


Thanks. x I must be doing something right, as she seems better every day.


----------

